# Bjcp Course - Melbourne 2009/10



## chris.taylor.98 (1/9/09)

Hi All

PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS THREAD VIA PM ----> USE THIS EMAIL ADDRESS INSTEAD: [email protected]

Melbourne Brewers have finally got around to arranging the next Melbourne based BJCP course.

The course will be situated at Pete's warehouse (aka Brewers Den's warehouse) where the Melbourne Brewers club meetings are held.

Factory 11
12 Edina Road
Ferntree Gully - 3156.

The course is planned to commence on 22/09/2009, with sessions run roughly every second Tuesday, with a break over the Christmas/New Years period. The exam planned to be around May 2010.

We will be asking for an upfront fee of $300 to cover:

- Beers for the tasting sessions ( typically 5+ per session)
- Other consumables and misc costs
- BJCP exam fee

Note this charge is purely to cover the cost associated with providing materials for the course. There is no charge for the actual course itself.

It is hoped this amount will cover required costs for all sessions, but if not additional costs will be passed on to course goers.


Places are extremely limited, and we will be accessing potential course goers on their likelihood of participating in judging of Victorian competitions.

When replying to this email, please provide the following details:
- Name and contact details ( preferably email address and phone number ).
- Number of competitions attended in the last 24 months
- Number of competitions participated in (as an entrant) in the last 24 months
- Brief reason for doing the course ( ie Judging, Personal education, etc )

For those that do not make it on the course, we will be talking with VicBrew to try and arrange a more predictable and regular scheduling for future BJCP courses.


Note there is no limit on numbers for those that just want to resit the exam. Please indicate in the reply email if this is all you wish to do.


Cheers

Chris Taylor
Melbourne Brewers - Club Treasurer

[email protected]

Those that reply to this thread via PM will be automatically disqualified from the course .... well not really, but it will piss me off a little. Please just use the email address instead.


----------



## Fourstar (2/9/09)

Awesome Chris!

PM Sent..... (I Kid, I Kid!) :lol: 

Check you're Email 

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (4/9/09)

Hi All,

For those that don't know much about the BJCP certification program have a look at this link.

In particular have a look at the study guide which the course is based on.

I have also published a tentative schedule as a google spreadsheet

I need to get your interest registered by Fri Sept 11th if you want to be considered for a place on the course.

There has not been much interest registered to date, so if we have put you off by being given the third degree above then don't be too discouraged from applying as you still have a good chance of getting in.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (4/9/09)

Chris Taylor said:


> I have also published a tentative schedule as a google spreadsheet



... and here is a link to the spreadsheet that should actually work.


----------



## brettprevans (7/9/09)

Thx for the working sheet Chris.

Wow I didnt expect the course to run over 8 months. All cool.

So I assume the class times are of a night? Otherwise I might have to pull out. I dont think I can get all those days off work at the moment.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (9/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> Thx for the working sheet Chris.
> 
> Wow I didnt expect the course to run over 8 months. All cool.
> 
> So I assume the class times are of a night? Otherwise I might have to pull out. I dont think I can get all those days off work at the moment.




Is it 8 months ?? well err yes guess Dec and Jan are mostly out though. Believe me you don't want to try and cram this course ... you will be needing the 8 months by the end of it.

All classes are at night time ... kick off expected to be around 7.30pm.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (9/9/09)

Hi All,

Still a couple of places available.

Don't too put off by the grand inquisition in the opening post ... if you are interested please let me know by Friday


----------



## brettprevans (9/9/09)

all good then. night courses it is. just wanted to be sure about that. Im in.

Maple get your arse into gear!


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (10/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> all good then. night courses it is. just wanted to be sure about that. Im in.
> 
> Maple get your arse into gear!



Maple already has


----------



## Fourstar (13/9/09)

so im back in town... are we locked in Chris?


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (13/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> so im back in town... are we locked in Chris?




yep looks like everyone that applied got a spot ( yay for not having to chose between potential course goers )

I will confirm this, as well as more details by email early next week


----------



## brettprevans (22/9/09)

anyone know how long the sessions go for for each night? My missus would like to know what time to expect me home.
see you fellas tonight


----------



## Andyd (23/9/09)

I suppose it's too late to say around 2 1/2 hours ? 

Good discussions last night gents! 

Andy


----------



## Maple (23/9/09)

Andyd said:


> I suppose it's too late to say around 2 1/2 hours ?
> 
> Good discussions last night gents!
> 
> Andy


Plus 30 minutes gas-baggin in carpark... closer to 3.


----------



## Fourstar (23/9/09)

Maple said:


> Plus 30 minutes gas-baggin in carpark... closer to 3.



Ha, Yeah. I had CM2/Lara Bingle syndrome on the Eastern last night..... "Where the bloody hell are you?" Wonder if Kleiny made it home or setup camp on the side of the Fwy.


----------



## Kleiny (23/9/09)

Made it home just kept traveling and was home by 1.

Catch you all next session


----------



## Fourstar (23/9/09)

Kleiny said:


> Made it home just kept traveling and was home by 1.



Damn, i was well into dreamland by then!


----------



## brettprevans (23/9/09)

Andyd said:


> I suppose it's too late to say around 2 1/2 hours ?
> 
> Good discussions last night gents!
> 
> Andy


i did think about jumping on AHB and answering my own question when i got home but thought better of it.

Thanks for 'MC' duties Andy. This will certainly be an interesting course.

See you other lads next session (hmmm dark lagers etc.... my speciality).


----------



## Fourstar (23/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> See you other lads next session (hmmm dark lagers etc.... my speciality).



Depending on my keg status, I might bring along a decanted bottle of my Dunkel so we can compare it to styles. I think Chris said he had a 'dodgy bock' too.


----------



## Hutch (23/9/09)

Kleiny said:


> Made it home just kept traveling and was home by 1.
> 
> Catch you all next session


Are you seriously driving down from Bendigo for every session??? - that's mad!


----------



## brettprevans (23/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> Depending on my keg status, I might bring along a decanted bottle of my Dunkel so we can compare it to styles. I think Chris said he had a 'dodgy bock' too.


good idea. we will have to look to see if dunkles are on the list. I can bring mine along also. I'll have a hunt around for some left over swartz' etc.


----------



## Katherine (23/9/09)

Hutch said:


> Are you seriously driving down from Bendigo for every session??? - that's mad!



Thats what I all Passion!


----------



## brettprevans (23/9/09)

Katie said:


> Thats what I all Passion!


thats what i call self control. trying 8 beers in 1 session and still being right to drive back to bendigo is self control.


----------



## Fourstar (23/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> thats what i call self control. trying 8 beers in 1 session and still being right to drive back to bendigo is self control.



Next week could be dangerous.... the potential for up to 1/2 a doz bocks with one being an Eisbock! h34r:


----------



## Kleiny (23/9/09)

I think i have a couple of bocks in bottles left from the last case swap i can bring along.

Always have the swag in tow just in case. But over 2hrs at 150ml per tasting 8 beers is not that much.

Standard Drink Guide


----------



## brettprevans (23/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> Next week could be dangerous.... the potential for up to 1/2 a doz bocks with one being an Eisbock! h34r:


hmmm car pool arrangements might have to be made. although a taxi will only cost me $15 or less to get home. got to be responsible out on the roads.


*drinks calculator*
View attachment DrinkPlanner.xls


edit:
i make it never more than 0.04BAC assuming total consumption is 3 standard stubbies of beer over 3 hours. that of course if for my weight


----------



## brettprevans (23/9/09)

have to ask.....what was your favourite beer from last night? 

I think mine was the Weihenstephaner Pils.


----------



## Maple (23/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> have to ask.....what was your favourite beer from last night?
> 
> I think mine was the Weihenstephaner Pils.


Have to say mine would have been the Ashes ESB I had when I got home. Not a fan of the light-coloured bottom-fermenting jobbies... but if we are sticking to what was had last night, it'd be the Trumer Pils.


----------



## Katherine (23/9/09)

Maple said:


> Have to say mine would have been the Ashes ESB I had when I got home. Not a fan of the light-coloured bottom-fermenting jobbies... but if we are sticking to what was had last night, it'd be the Trumer Pils.




We have similar tastes. Im trying to broaden my horizens with lagers and pils! I love Trumer tho!


----------



## Fourstar (23/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> I think mine was the Weihenstephaner Pils.



Spot on, closely followed by the Tumer for me.


----------



## brettprevans (1/10/09)

Bayside Brewers Octoberfest Comp is soon. Check your email regarding judging/stewarding.

dont think i can attend but i might enter 3 beers. which kinda sucks cause it would be my fav category to judge if i could make it.
munich dunkle
octoberfest (they have this under dark lager. I assume its meant to be dark american lager but for octoberfest)
schwarzbier


----------



## Andyd (2/10/09)

It's all valuable experience if any of you can get over there - the more "critical" tasting you can get in during this course the better.

Andy


----------



## Kleiny (16/11/09)

Im going to bring some American Brown from home tomorrow night as long as i get around to bottleing a couple off the tap (4*) style

catch you there

Kleiny


----------



## Maple (16/11/09)

Kleiny said:


> Im going to bring some American Brown from home tomorrow night as long as i get around to bottleing a couple off the tap (4*) style
> 
> catch you there
> 
> Kleiny


Is that Tasty's - Janet's Brown?


----------



## Kleiny (16/11/09)

Yep thats the recipe, i did change it a little.

Im going to brew this again for sure great beer but im going to try and adjust the recipe a bit.

I will chat with you about it tomorrow maple


----------



## Fourstar (16/11/09)

Maple said:


> Is that Tasty's - Janet's Brown?



Hmmm would it be out of place to bring a bottle of hazelnut brown? based the recipe off Rogues hazelnut nectar?

I dont think we have a specialty tasting session either so i guess its not all that out of place.


----------



## Kleiny (2/2/10)

Its back on tonight, see you all there

Its a good chance to bring beerfest entries in tonight.


----------



## Fourstar (2/2/10)

Kleiny said:


> Its back on tonight, see you all there
> Its a good chance to bring beerfest entries in tonight.



yeah, for me to taste! 

I want to bring in my Belgian Entry but its too distinct and i dont want to sway the judges if its anyone at the meeting!

will just have to save a bottle of that and my witbier for the belgian tastings.


----------



## Kleiny (15/2/10)

Wont be able to make it this week.

Working night shift.

Just to let you all know


Catch you soon
Kleiny


----------



## brettprevans (15/2/10)

That six for u trav. I'll bring ur hopper next time


----------



## Kleiny (15/2/10)

just leave it their CM2 then you dont need to remember it next time.


----------



## brettprevans (2/3/10)

for those going to BJCP tonight, I will be there. So if you've still got to get some stuff off me, you can do so tonight. If your not there I'll bring it to the next meeting also.

see you there for some lovely strong belgians and french ales


----------



## Maple (2/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> for those going to BJCP tonight, I will be there.


Really? Cuz you said that last time... just stirring. i'll try and remember to bring that yeast of yours if I'm able to go.


----------



## brettprevans (2/3/10)

Maple said:


> Really? Cuz you said that last time... just stirring. i'll try and remember to bring that yeast of yours if I'm able to go.


bite me buddy! 

yup im coming, even despite my sprained ankle. im even leaving work early to make sure i get there.

edit: your mention of yeast just gave me a thought. we should be collecting the yeast dregs from tonights flight for cultering.


----------



## Fourstar (2/3/10)

Maple said:


> Really? Cuz you said that last time... just stirring. i'll try and remember to bring that yeast of yours if I'm able to go.






citymorgue2 said:


> bite me buddy!
> yup im coming, even despite my sprained ankle. im even leaving work early to make sure i get there.
> edit: your mention of yeast just gave me a thought. we should be collecting the yeast dregs from tonights flight for cultering.



Enjoy the belgians boys! Can't make it tonight, its either train and be selected for cricekt finals or drink Belgians....

I know, i know im not a team player. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## brendo (2/3/10)

woohoo Belgians!!


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/10)

you guys missed a good night.,

Doctored beer session, 2 saisons and a beer de guarde. belgian strongs and trouble shooting next week.


----------



## Fourstar (3/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> you guys missed a good night.,
> 
> Doctored beer session, 2 saisons and a beer de guarde. belgian strongs and trouble shooting next week.



Awww crap! i knew something good was happening last night. I almost came up directly after circket training finished @ 7:30 but i didnt want to doctor your beers with the odour of sweat. :icon_cheers: 

I might have to chat to Andy about the doctoring kits so atlest i can get some familiarality with a few faults.

What faults did you play around with?


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/10)

all of them. well at least 10. i dont have my notes here. if you look at the caseswap thread youll see what we tasted for diacetyl in addition to the doctoring kit.

there was even some entertainment at one point. but enough said about that.

Dupoint Saison :icon_drool2:


----------



## Maple (3/3/10)

bugger, was really hoping to make it for the faults session. had some issues with one of my dogs last night - that took priority.


----------



## Fourstar (3/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Dupoint Saison



The only Belgian from Belgium worth drinking! h34r: Organic or the standard?! 


Damn, just having a look thru the BJCP doctoring guide there are only a few im not totally familliar with, A 6 pack of Heineken will probably help solve my problems. Lightstruck, Oxidation and distinct sulfur aromas are what im lacking a firm grasp on at most times. Oh and a true interpretation of acetaldehyde, how did you doctor this? Its not noted in the BJCP study guide.


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> The only Belgian from Belgium worth drinking! h34r: Organic or the standard?!
> 
> 
> Damn, just having a look thru the BJCP doctoring guide there are only a few im not totally familliar with, A 6 pack of Heineken will probably help solve my problems. Lightstruck, Oxidation and distinct sulfur aromas are what im lacking a firm grasp on at most times. Oh and a true interpretation of acetaldehyde, how did you doctor this? Its not noted in the BJCP study guide.


the kit has viles of stuff that doctors the beers, so nfi how it works.

bud and cascade light was the beers being doctored. by the end of the session the bud was tasting good! 

the standard dupoint it was.

Dave - hope both bailey and molsen are ok.

edit: you should ahve heard the line up for next week :icon_drool2: 

duvel
Rochefort 10
St Bernardus Pater 6, Prior 8 and Abt 12
Westvleteren 8 (I think)


----------



## Hutch (3/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Oh and a true interpretation of acetaldehyde, how did you doctor this? Its not noted in the BJCP study guide.


Green apples. 
Pretty easy to recreate in beer - under pitch with old slurry, or just use an old pack of US-05.
Probably the most common fault I've noticed in case-swaps to date (other than acetobacter infection :lol: )



citymorgue2 said:


> edit: you should ahve heard the line up for next week :icon_drool2:
> 
> duvel
> Rochefort 10
> ...


 :icon_drool2: 
Need any "volunteers" to help with this?


----------



## Kleiny (3/3/10)

Four* buy a green or flinty bottle of something leave it in the sun for 1/2 day = strong lightstrike

Sulphur add a tiny bit of metabisulpahte and youve got sulphur

Oxidation decap and decant half of the bottle of beer shake with oxygen and leave to settle you shopuld get a result.

Im pretty sure the kit only has additives for sulphur and xidation but lightstrike is a self performed test.

If you need morer help i will find some more info.

Kleiny


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/10)

yeah lightstruck was a bottle of cascade light left outside in the sun for a whole day. tasted like heini/eurlager.


----------



## Fourstar (3/3/10)

Kleiny said:


> Four* buy a green or flinty bottle of something leave it in the sun for 1/2 day = strong lightstrike
> Sulphur add a tiny bit of metabisulpahte and youve got sulphur
> Oxidation decap and decant half of the bottle of beer shake with oxygen and leave to settle you shopuld get a result.
> Im pretty sure the kit only has additives for sulphur and xidation but lightstrike is a self performed test.
> ...



yeah they are the details of what todo in the BJCP exam study guide. I'll goto dans and crack open a fresh box of heineken for a 6 pack. 

- Pop one in the sun for a day for lightstike.
- Another i'll oxidise by chilling to near 0, pouring out some, reseal and shake (so it still has carbonation)
- Finally sodium met solution in another.

Atleast then i have 3 control bottles i can compare the above with.


----------



## Fourstar (3/3/10)

Hutch said:


> Green apples.
> Pretty easy to recreate in beer - under pitch with old slurry, or just use an old pack of US-05.
> Probably the most common fault I've noticed in case-swaps to date (other than acetobacter infection :lol: )
> 
> Need any "volunteers" to help with this?



my issue is i pickup green apples as being something like the smell of a rotten apple at the bottom of a schoolbag, not fresh green apples. 

Hmmm... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_fault#Acetaldehyde


> Beyond this level it imparts a _sherry_ type character to the wine which can also be described as _green apple_, _sour_ and *metallic*. Acetaldehyde intoxication is also implicated in hangovers.



hmm metallic hey, i get this in HEAPS of home brewed beer. Maybe this is my pointer to acetaldehyde.

and http://waterhouse.ucdavis.edu/winecomp/acetaldehyde.htm


> At low levels acetaldehyde can contribute pleasant fruity aromas to a wine, however, *at higher levels the aroma is considered a defect and is reminiscent of rotten-apples.* The threshold in wine ranges between 100-125 mg/L.



Now, i know this is in wine but its still applicable as it is the same compound.

damn, i need a beer that stands out like dogs balls with acetaldehyde and bring it along to the bjcp course. hmmmm.


----------



## Fourstar (13/4/10)

so, last session tonight fellas!


----------



## Kleiny (13/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> so, last session tonight fellas!



Wont be there have to work tonight

have fun

Kleiny


----------



## Fourstar (13/4/10)

Kleiny said:


> Wont be there have to work tonight
> 
> have fun
> 
> Kleiny




Bummer!


----------



## drsmurto (13/4/10)

Where did you get the doctored beer kit from?


----------



## Fourstar (13/4/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Where did you get the doctored beer kit from?




I think it came direct from BJCP. I can't remember who held the session as i wasnt present.

If you have a look in the study guide, you can doctor most of them yourself without the kit anyway.


----------



## drsmurto (13/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> I think it came direct from BJCP. I can't remember who held the session as i wasnt present.
> 
> If you have a look in the study guide, you can doctor most of them yourself without the kit anyway.



You can but i am lazy.  

I have looked at the BJCP site but cant see it. Probably did a 'boy' look. Will go back and search properly


----------



## Fourstar (13/4/10)

DrSmurto said:


> You can but i am lazy.
> 
> I have looked at the BJCP site but cant see it. Probably did a 'boy' look. Will go back and search properly




http://www.bjcp.org/study.php#drbeer <-- there is the doctoring info

i cant find anything about the kits though... maybe i made it up!


----------



## drsmurto (13/4/10)

No worries, i found it with a few seconds of actual looking - here


----------



## brendo (13/4/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Where did you get the doctored beer kit from?



I think they actually came from the AHA


----------



## Andyd (23/4/10)

YEah - the AHA sent them over to us when we were organising the doctoring session for ANHC. They're called "Flavoractive" kits, and you can get them from http://www.flavoractiv.com/home/home.php?l...orActivHomePage . As a warning, they're bloody expensive!

Andy


----------



## Siborg (23/4/10)

Hey

can anyone tell me when the next bjcp course is starting?


----------

